# pääset



## MadelineLynn

What does *pääset* mean?



_*Pääset* perille jos teet toiveesi aina iltaisin...
_


----------



## Ригель

Päästä jonnekin = to get (yourself) somewhere, to have access to some place. Intransitive verb. _Pääset_ is declined in 2nd person singular present tense. 

With _perille_ meaning _there_ (the destination you're striving to get yourself to), the sentence would translate into something like this:

_You'll get there if you make your wishes always in the evenings..._


Auf Deutsch könnte es sich etwa so anhören:

_Du erreichst dein Ziel, wenn du deine Wünsche immer abends machst..._

Klingt zwar genauso merkwürdig auf Finnisch, muss ich sagen.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

MadelineLynn said:


> _*Pääset* perille jos teet toiveesi aina iltaisin...
> _


I'd just like to add that _teet toiveesi_ is grammatically correct but unidiomatic Finnish and doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## MadelineLynn

Thanks, I didn't know the verb _päästa_.

@Grumpy Old Man: Thanks for the hint. I'm only at a beginner's stage in Finnish.
It's a line from a song, though. Maybe that's artistic freedom to use unidiomatic expressions.


----------



## hui

> It's a line from a song, though. Maybe that's artistic freedom to use unidiomatic expressions.


Most likely the Finnish songwriter used the English expression _"make a wish"_ without thinking how to say it in Finnish.


----------



## akana

How would you say "make a wish" in Finnish?


----------



## hui

> How would you say "make a wish" in Finnish?


Toivo jotain.


----------

